
Ask HN: Where can I find info on low-latency audio programming? - omginternets
As a cognitive neuroscience grad student, I have a sudden need for low-latency audio stimulation.  In short I have two needs:<p>1.  I need to reduce jitter between programmatic audio playback and actual response in the headset.  This is the biggest priority.<p>2. I need to reduce latency between the aforementioned systems.<p>3. I need to accurately track the time at which audio playback occurred.<p>Where can I learn more about this stuff?  What basic vocabulary do I need to make relevant google queries?
======
shams93
If you're coding for low latency not only do you need to tune your system you
want to learn jackd and use jackd library for your app
[https://github.com/jackaudio/jackaudio.github.com/wiki](https://github.com/jackaudio/jackaudio.github.com/wiki)

~~~
omginternets
This looks like what I need. Many thanks!

------
shams93
Arch has a lot of good info
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pro_Audio](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pro_Audio)

And the raspberry pi wiki has info that if relevant for any linux audio
hardware
[http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/raspberrypi](http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/raspberrypi)

